# New Ipod Nano



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was thinking about getting myself a new Ipod nano. Seems like they come out with a new kind every 6 months but I think this one is pretty sweet they went back to the older longer version. Here it is, its on the main page http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/ Anybody have one yet or plan on buying one?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

DON'T DO IT!!!!

The itunes website is possibly about to shut down, which means all ipods everywhere are about to possibly become little more than expensive paperweights. ( not that they're much more than that already, of course )


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Even if iTunes shuts down, which I highly doubt, there are plenty more ways of downloading music for iPods aside from the iTunes store.

I don't have one myself, but I've heard that the new 4th generation nanos are very good, and have made some good improvements from the previous versions. All the new iPods have that neat Genius playlist thing, I believe, and the new nanos have an accelerometer in them so the screen will flip depending on whether you hold it vertically or horizontally (just like the iPhone and touch). They seem pretty neat to me.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

ya they do have that same feature as the iphone and itouch. they also adeed this technology where you shake the ipod it will shuffle your songs thats pretty sweet. Responding to what theoldsalt said, I highly doubt the website will be shut down.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It doesn't seem likely, but the record company people and the Apple people both have a reputation for being pigheaded jerkwads of the worst sort, and I wouldn't put anything past them. If Apple says it'll shut down before paying more, then that's exactly what I think they would do to win this pissing contest. I guess we'll see. I will say that the new 4G nano is thin..very very thin.. almost like it was designed to be ruined and need replacing much faster than all other models before it. "Flimsy' is a word I would use to describe it, in fact. 
Enjoy!


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

LOVEE my Zune!!

But the really small squarish Nano's are pretty nice if thats what you were looking at


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I still have an original ipod 4 gig nano, was the best money I ever invested. Been through alot together several volleyball warm ups with it ending up on the floor after diving or something so I know the 1st gen can take a beating and I would assume this 4th gen would also

now as for itunes shutting down doesn't really matter, you can still buy the music on a cd rip it to your computer and add it to your itunes,, or if you want to download napster is now pay and download legal along with dozens of others so in reality itunes is just a small part of the massive number of websites and designers that started this long ago.
let alone limewire, piratebay and several other methods


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

ya i have a 30 gig video already but i just wanted something smaller cause i only have like 2 gigs of music on it


----------



## FuzzyDragon09 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a second generation Ipod Mini. I only want to look for a new Ipod when this one dies and it hasn't yet. I like it except for the fact that the backlight only comes on for 5 seconds and I have to go through a few menus to get to it. So I can't mess around with the buttons in the dark. That is about the only thing I dislike about it. Hopefully when I do need a new Ipod they will have come out with something much better. Maybe it will be an Ipod micro or something.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Personally i dont use ITUNES. 

But i have heard the same as TOS was saying, the music companies are wanting higher royalties rates from ITUNES, and Apple is saying NO, so the future is unclear.


----------

